# Avro Anson documents



## MiTasol (Jan 15, 2021)

I am starting to scan my two copies of AP 1525 Vol 1 _Anson Aircraft Mk I, IV, X and XI _and other Anson manuals using the best pages out of one to improve the quality of the later, more revised copy. Both are Australian prints and have variations compared to the Brit printed manuals as shown below. I need to work on the cover colour as well








First section is the very last in the manual _Sec 11 Armament and Equipment _as one member was specifically after that section.

It will take a while to do - the oldest copy is clean and can easily be scanned but it is a preliminary manual with about half the pages of the later one so what I post will be a hybrid using pages from the clean manual supplemented by pages from the dirty well used later manual.

Other manuals include repairs and Mk XIX pilots notes

*EDIT - My apologies for the file names I used as you cannot see what section is what. * I will rename the lot and repost them

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Winner Winner:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic P (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks for posting these. It’s nice to see the more detailed Volume 1 of the AP instead of the much more common Pilots Notes.


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 23, 2021)

This is one of the worst manuals I have found, so much has been left out, like almost everything to do with turrets, bomb gear and cameras.
Comparing my two copies I find not a lot of difference. The later manual has a lot of revisions to Chapt 4, one in Ch 5 and one in the prelim matter, but nothing else when compared to the earlier and officially both have no section 2. The later manual has an earlier version of Ch 11 behind the Ch 2 separator so I will copy the two prelims and the early Ch11 next, followed by the rest of the early manual. Revised Ch4 will be last - it is the most fragile and has a several foldouts that are in less than pristine condition.

Although I thought the later one was much fatter it is bound with the usual shoe lace instead of metal pins to just seems fatter.

I have heard of a 1938 copy and am trying to get my hands on that one as well.


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 25, 2021)

Three sections added and one changed to be more printer friendly at a local restorers request. If you print the small pages as A5 or half letter size they will be very close to the original sizes and printing the foldouts as A4 or Letter is again close to the original sizes.
I have contacted a person with a 1938 manual which unfortunately is a photocopy and he will bring it with him when he visits in the near future. I will scan it before he leaves

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 25, 2021)

Sect 1 posted. There is no Section 2 (see sec 0a for index of sections). Next will be Sec 3.
Sample of some pages below


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 25, 2021)

Section 3 posted

Given that the Canadian manuals I have seen (just Lancaster, T-6/Harvard, P-51, T-33, F-86 and C-45 airframes and Merlin Engines) are vastly superior than the original US/UK manuals hopefully the Canadians did an *British *Anson manual. If anyone has access to one of those I am sure others would like to see it posted here as it may show all the missing data. Any Anson parts lists would be nice as well.

The Canadian Anson Mk V was all wood using processes like the Airspeed Oxford and would be equally nice to see.
The Anson Mk II was used (built??) in Canada with Jacobs engines so should have Canuck manuals also.


----------



## MiTasol (Jan 30, 2021)

Section 6 and 7 in both copies have Murphy problems. The same sheet is missing from the good copy and sexually distressed in my second copy. I am going to Brisbane tomorrow and will see a person who may have a copy of the manual (original or photocopy) and if so will scan that while there and be able to use it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 3, 2021)

Section 7 posted with the aid of the Brisbane friends copy.
6 to come soon - I am expecting a scan of the sexually distressed page any day now.

I also collected a second (1937 revised to 43) copy of the repair manual in Brisbane and will try and scan it - it is pretty tatty and may not be worth the effort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 5, 2021)

Section 6 added
Three to go then a pilots notes I think


----------



## MiTasol (Feb 10, 2021)

Sections 8, 9, 10 added.
And yes both Section 6 and 10 are electrical and wireless. Six is servicing and 10 is installation.

Now I have to go earn my keep for a few days.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 16, 2021)

Thanks to https://ww2aircraft.net/forum/members/doom.72796/ in the thread How to scan fragile old blueprints? I am able to doc-feed scan the next manual which is _AP 1525 vII pt3 Anson Aircraft Repair Schemes. _The copy I am scanning first is a copy that was saved from a pile of manuals being burnt. Most of the damage is to the cover and tops and outer margins of pages but all the pages are very dry and brittle. All pages are darker than one would expect from aging so I guess that is also from being heated. The manual was apparently dunked in water then taken apart to allow each page to dry. On most pages this had no visible effect but the dye in the blue tape on the cover bled through to the first page. I have pasted over the operators information. I only have the loan of this manual for a few days so first priority is to scan it - five sheets at a time. The @#$%^ Brits do not believe page numbering is needed and that one should just use paragraph numbers so more than the lesser of five sheets or a chapter has the potential to provide problems. Missing pages is a hassle also.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Apr 30, 2021)

Sorry for the long delay but here is the repair manual with all blank pages removed from the figures section. I have standardised the text on one page size and printed to A4 in Acrobat and done all the figures on A4 so some are close to double size and others somewhat reduced

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 3, 2021)

_AP 1525 N&Q Anson 19 & 21 Pilot Notes_ OCR from a photocopy I got in the early 80s. Some pages are not clear and many have hand amendments. I strongly suspect this copy was used as the draft of the Australian civilian flight manual for the type. For nearest to original size print most pages A5 but pages 53-58 print A4.

Nothing else for the next three weeks. That four letter word (W**K) gets in the way again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 23, 2021)

Mk I Pilot notes from copy that mice or something chewed on.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic P (May 23, 2021)

Thanks MiTasol for continuing your scanning efforts. It’s nice to have a Mk I version of the pilot’s notes.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (May 23, 2021)

Next up will be the Maintenance Schedules I have - one was drowned in the 2013 floods so may not be that readable.


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 4, 2021)

Sorry but it will take a while before the next manual is posted. One I am processing was scanned from a photocopy made with a filthy copier and every one of the 176 pages needs lots of manual cleaning (unfortunately I am a virgo and we are picky b-------s, This is partly offset by the fact most virgo's do not burn both ends of the candle, we break the bleeding thing in half and burn all four ends)




The drowned Anson Maintenance Schedule is very "tired" and will take a lot of work as well. And that four letter word W--K keeps getting in the way


----------



## VERSUCH (Jun 4, 2021)

Man you are Hardcore !


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 8, 2021)

It goes with my job. Since I got out of restoration in 1990, I have been a Quality and Safety Manager in the aircraft industry for part 121 and 145 operations. Depending on which country you are in the title is Compliance Manager, Quality Manager, Quality and Safety Manager or similar. In most countries this now requires the Regulators approval and the minimum qualification is to be a qualified pilot and/or maintainer with a minimum of five years experience after qualification, Aerospace AS9000 quality qualifications, ICAO standard Safety training, and ICAO Annex 13 training. As each new requirement is added you have to re-qualify. Australia only requires a training program in a university with no practical knowledge of what you are responsible for.
I am not employed in Australia.


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 11, 2021)

Here is the RAAF Anson Maintenance Schedule




I removed the aircraft details but it was an RAF serial aircraft that operated in the RAAF Survey Flight. The material should be similar for UK aircraft. I left in all the signatures etc and the bleed through, blobs made by pages closed on wet ink, etc, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 6, 2022)

Opened another long forgotten box and it contains the Avro Technical Service Bulletins.

Some are on paper - colour and clean but damaged binder holes and a little brittle.






Some are on 1960s fax paper. Brown. As thin as rice paper and as brittle as all hell. It is going to take a few days to scan this file - about 7cm thick. And even more to process I think.





I tried Zooms method of scanning fragile pages using the ADF but these pages come out even harder to read so they will not process well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 6, 2022)

The brown copies are most likely Thermofax copies by 3M, common in the 60s. They are heat sensitive and will also degrade over time if left in light.


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 6, 2022)

That certainly seems to be the case as the edges are darker and more fragile.

And yes there is at least one Vulcan TSB in the set.

Haven't found a 707 one yet though


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 7, 2022)

Deeper down there are some early photo copies - heavy photo paper and negative image. Not good quality surprisingly.





One key set and the are positives.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 7, 2022)

When I first started in 1962 with Eastman Kodak's microfilm division (Recordak), I discovered several early document storage/retrieval systems, some going back to WW2 V-Mail. There were microcards which were like a microfishe printed on photoprint paper and used in a reader/viewer as in more modern microfishe readers. What you have is most likely something produced from microfilm originals, enlarged and printed on negative paper, as well as positive paper. They should meet archival quality specs.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 7, 2022)

Thanks Ed
I would suspect 16mm Recordak at best as the quality is not tops. I converted the negative to positive using www.irfanview.com - Cntl+Shift+N. The result is readable but not as sharp as the scans I have been doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Jul 7, 2022)

That's too bad. The operator of the microfilmer is the key to good work. It quickly becomes a boring job as it is repetitive but relatively simple. I have seen on other threads in the forum complaints about poor placement, folded oversize pages and other mistakes. When I worked in the lab as well as later in the field training the customer's operators accuracy was stressed as these were historical (35mm) or bank (16mm) records which may have to last a lifetime. In fact, much of the ancestry records were microfilmed (35mm) by travelling teams, usually a man & wife, from the Mormon Church. They would come into a town or county seat, film birth, death and marriage records. I first serviced a team's microfilm machine in the early 1970s. As I remember, they were paid a penny per shot and any retakes, regardless of reason, was on them.


----------



## MiTasol (Jul 11, 2022)

I have started a new thread for the TSBs as they cover all the following types - did you know there were 8 main variants to the Ashton? Nor did I until I read these.






Avro Anson to Vulcan (+707) Technical Service Bulletins


I was going to put this under Anson Documents but decided that it covers too many other aircraft so deserves a thread of its own so that Vulcan and 707 lovers can easily find it. Ii covers the following aircraft. The original pages are many different sizes and some needed a lot of graffiti...



ww2aircraft.net





Attached is a NACA report on the Anson.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 2, 2022)

And another version of the Vol 1. This time the 1937 2nd edition. That would have been issued as a book and the photocopy I got has all the stitching marks but it is missing the cover and a number of pages - mainly in the introduction. Naturally if anyone has the missing pages PM them to me and I will add them in.





Also today two pages only from AP 1525A&D Vol 1 of unknown date and revision number.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Oct 25, 2022)

A friend who I sent a copy of the 1937 vol 1 to has said he has a copy of the same edition that is much different and will scan it for me.

As an example he sent the index in the one I sent and posted here 




and his index. 




Obviously mine has been amended and his is earlier with at least one amendment. He says his is also a lot thicker. I will post once I have it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Nov 4, 2022)

Here is the second edition with ALs 1 through 3 included which a friend lent me. 183 pages after I stripped out all the blank pages instead of 144 pages total and with some good additional diagrams. Where a page has a glued in ammendment I have put in two copies of the page and boxed the revision.

This one is a bound book and the amendments are either written in ink or are strips of paper glued to the existing pages. Some of the inked changes did not copy well. Because it is not loose leaf book there is a fair bit of barrelling on some pages. I was not willing to apply pressure as it many damage the 80+ year old binding

I will have to go back to the other copy I posted earlier and have a hard look at it as it is obviously a consolidated reprint with the same, and possibly other, amendments incorporated. I will add pages from this copy if the text on the preceding and following pages is identical. I will also add the missing diagrams

*Not an urgent project given my current workload.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

